# Microsoft Scheduler cannot start RealTemp



## Vagulus (Nov 21, 2013)

I have created a task in Scheduler to start RealTemp with highest privileges on boot.
It doesn't work.
RealTemp does not start on boot.

Is there some setting in RealTemp which would inhibit this action?


----------



## AsRock (Nov 21, 2013)

Just put a shortcut in the startup folder ?.

Or just use some thing else like Core Temp, Or better still imo would be Techpowerups OSD which will give temps and other details in game and works with GPU-Z to show you GFX card details too.
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/techpowerup-osd-server-new-beta-build.165042/


----------



## unclewebb (Nov 21, 2013)

http://forum.notebookreview.com/har...es/531329-throttlestop-guide.html#post6865107

If you follow the above method exactly, it should work in Windows 7 or Windows 8.  Remember to check off the option, "When I log on".

There might be a problem with that method when using the Fast Boot option in Windows 8 but I haven't tested that yet.


----------



## Vagulus (Nov 21, 2013)

Unclewebb
That is exactly what I did.

Asrock
I have a shortcut in the startup folder
_C:\Users\(User-Name)\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup_
It does not start the application.
That is why I created the task in _Scheduler_.

Well, folks, now what do I try?


----------



## unclewebb (Nov 22, 2013)

With a fresh install of Windows 7 or Windows 8, following that method exactly works for me.  What Windows version are you using and what antivirus software?  Where do you have the RealTemp folder located?  Make sure you don't also have your shortcut in the Startup folder.  Does the Task Manager show RealTemp running?  Does RealTemp start without any problems when you double click on the RealTemp.exe icon?


----------



## Vagulus (Nov 22, 2013)

I have:  Intel Core i5-3470 CPU @ 3.20GHz, 8,0GB RAM, Intel HD Graphics
MS Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit SP1
RealTemp is in E:\ a partition of my internal hard drive.
There is a shortcut in startup as well.
RealTemp shows up in Task Manager.
RealTemp starts from the EXE icon without problems.

RealTemp starts okay with UAC set to _Never Notify_ but I am not happy with that UAC setting.  In fact, I am seeking advice as to whether that setting is wise.

It would be great if I could get RealTemp to start on Scheduler at startup, and do so with UAC set to _Default_ and without a button on the Task Bar.
How can I achieve that?


----------



## unclewebb (Nov 22, 2013)

If you are using the Task Scheduler, get the shortcut out of the Startup folder or one can interfere with the other.  You don't need both.

I will ask again.  Did you follow the task scheduler method I posted exactly?  If RealTemp shows up in the Task Manager list then that means you have it starting up before you are logged on.  You need to check off the Task Scheduler Trigger option,  "When I log on" to prevent this from happening.

I am not a big fan of UAC.  I know some people like to use it but for me it is more of an annoyance than anything else.  I prefer to use common sense.  I am too old to spend much time at the porn sites and I am wise enough not to run every random .exe in my email so not surprisingly, my computers are not virus and spyware infested messes.  Last time I tested starting RealTemp with the Task Scheduler with UAC enabled, RealTemp started up fine.


----------



## Vagulus (Nov 22, 2013)

I have removed the shortcut from the _StartUp_ folder.
The only difference in _Scheduler_ setup is that I selected _On Startup_.
Currently, RealTemp does not start automatically.

Problem now is that I cannot delete or edit the existing Scheduler Task (see attached JPEG).


----------



## unclewebb (Nov 23, 2013)

When you select On Startup, RealTemp will run but you won't be able to see it which isn't very practical for most users.  That's why the directions say that you have to use "When I log on".

You should be able to delete that entry in the Task Scheduler and then start again.  Good luck.

Edit:  Open the list of individual tasks by clicking on the left hand side.


----------



## Vagulus (Nov 23, 2013)

unclewebb said:


> When you select On Startup, RealTemp will run but you won't be able to see it which isn't very practical for most users.  That's why the directions say that you have to use "When I log on".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## unclewebb (Nov 23, 2013)

Glad you got it working.

You can go in the Settings window and turn off the icon on the task bar when RealTemp is minimized to the System Tray.


----------



## Vagulus (Nov 23, 2013)

unclewebb said:


> Glad you got it working.
> 
> You can go in the Settings window and turn off the icon on the task bar when RealTemp is minimized to the System Tray.



Two questions.

1.  Would you please be a bit more specific about _'Settings window'_ etc.  I don't instinctively understand what you are telling me.  Which window and what do I have to check?

2.  Will that keep the button from appearing in the task bar, or do I have to do this each time I boot my machine?

Thanks for the patience


----------



## Steevo (Dec 5, 2013)

I know its fixed, but can you create a reg file to drop it in startup?


----------



## Vagulus (Dec 5, 2013)

Steevo, I do not understand your question.   Would you mind rephrasing it?


----------

